# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  ये है अपना पटना .

## mantu007

*पटना* भारत में बिहार प्रान्त की राजधानी है। पटना का प्राचीन नाम *पाटलीपुत्र*  था। आधुनिक पटना दुनिया के गिने-चुने उन विशेष प्रचीन नगरों में से एक है  जो अति प्राचीन काल से आज तक आबाद है। अपने आप में इस शहर का एक अत्यंत ही  ऐतिहासिक महत्व है|

----------


## shaktiman96

> *पटना* भारत में बिहार प्रान्त की राजधानी है। पटना का प्राचीन नाम *पाटलीपुत्र*  था। आधुनिक पटना दुनिया के गिने-चुने उन विशेष प्रचीन नगरों में से एक है  जो अति प्राचीन काल से आज तक आबाद है। अपने आप में इस शहर का एक अत्यंत ही  ऐतिहासिक महत्व है|


ye patli putra ke naam se jana jata tha

----------


## mantu007

ईसा पूर्व मेगास्थनीज(350 ईपू-290 ईपू) ने अपने भारत भ्रमण के पश्चात लिखी अपनी पुस्तक इंडिका में इस नगर का उल्लेख किया है | पलिबोथ्रा (पाटलिपुत्र) जो गंगा और _अरेन्नोवास_  (सोनभद्र-हिरण्यवाह) के संगम पर बसा था । उस पुस्तक के आकलनों के हिसाब से  प्राचीन पटना (पलिबोथा) 9 मील (14.5 कि.मी.) लम्बा तथा 1.75 मील (2.8  कि.मी.) चौड़ा था ।

----------


## mantu007

आधुनिक पटना बिहार राज्य की राजधानी है और गंगा नदी के दक्षिणी किनारे पर अवस्थित है| जहां पर गंगा घाघरा, सोन और गंडक जैसी सहायक नदियों से मिलती है । यहां पर पावन गंगा नदी का स्वरुप नदी के जैसा न होकर सागर जैसा विराट दिखता है - अनन्त और अथाह! मन को प्रसन्न कर देनेवाली एक विशाल प्रवाह!

बारह लाख (12,00,000) की आवादी वाला यह शहर, लगभग 15 कि.मी. लम्बा और 7 कि.मी. चौड़ा है।

प्राचीन बौद्ध और जैन तीर्थस्थल वैशाली, राजगीर या राजगृह, नालन्दा, बोधगया और पावापुरी पटना शहर के आस पास ही अवस्थित हैं । पटना सिक्खों के लिये एक अत्यंत ही पवित्र स्थल है | सिक्खों के 10वें तथा अंतिम गुरु गुरू गोबिंद सिंह का जन्म पटना में हीं हुआ था| प्रति वर्ष देश-विदेश से लाखों सिक्ख श्रद्धालु पटना में हरमंदिर साहब के दर्शन करने आते हैं तथा मत्था टेकते हैं|

पटना एवं इसके आसपास के प्राचीन भग्नावशेष/खंडहर नगर के ऐतिहासिक गौरव के मौन गवाह हैं तथा नगर की प्राचीन गरिमा को आज भी प्रदर्शित करते हैं |

एतिहासिक और प्रशासनिक महत्व के अतिरिक्त, पटना शिक्षा और चिकित्सा का भी एक प्रमुख केंद्र है । दीवालों से घिरा नगर का पुराना क्षेत्र, जिसे पटना सिटी के नाम से जाना जाता है, एक प्रमुख वाणिज्यिक केन्द्र है ।

----------


## mantu007

पटना नाम पटनदेवी (एक हिन्दू देवी) से प्रचलित हुआ है । एक अन्य मत के अनुसार यह नाम संस्कृत के पत्तन से आया है जिसका अर्थ बन्दरगाह होता है। मौर्यकाल के यूनानी इतिहासकार मेगास्थनिज ने इस शहर को पालिबोथरा तथा चीनीयात्री फाहियान ने पालिनफू के नाम से संबोधित किया है। यह ऐतिहासिक नगर पिछली दो सहस्त्राब्दियों में कई नाम पा चुका है - पाटलिग्राम, पाटलिपुत्र, पुष्पपुर, कुसुमपुर, अजीमाबाद और पटना। ऐसा समझा जाता है कि वर्तमान नाम शेरशाह सूरी के समय से प्रचलित हुआ।

----------


## mantu007

प्राचीन पटना (पूर्वनाम- पाटलिग्राम या पाटलिपुत्र) सोन और गंगा नदी के संगम पर स्थित था। सोन नदी आज से दो हजार वर्ष पूर्व अगमकुँआ से आगे गंगा मे मिलती थी। पाटलिग्राम मे गुलाब (पाटली का फूल ) काफी मात्रा में उपजाया जाता था। गुलाब के फूल से तरह-तरह के इत्र, दवा आदि बनाकर उनका व्यापार किया जाता था इसलिए इसका नाम पाटलिग्राम हो गया। लोककथाओं के अनुसार, राजा पत्रक को पटना का जनक कहा जाता है। उसने अपनी रानी पाटलि के लिये जादू से इस नगर का निर्माण किया। इसी कारण नगर का नाम पाटलिग्राम पड़ा । पाटलिपुत्र नाम भी इसी के कारण पड़ा । संस्कृत में पुत्र का अर्थ बेटा तथा ग्राम का अर्थ गांव होता है ।

पुरातात्विक अनुसंधानो के अनुसार पटना का इतिहास 490 ईसा पूर्व से होता है जब हर्यक वंश के शासक अजातशत्रु ने अपनी राजधानी राजगृह या राजगीर से बदलकर यहाँ स्थापित की। यह स्थान वैशाली के लिच्छवियों से संघर्ष में उपयुक्त होने के कारण राजगृह की अपेक्षा सामरिक दृष्टि से अधिक महत्वपूर्ण था । उसने गंगा के किनारे यह स्थान चुना और अपना दुर्ग स्थापित कर लिया । उस समय से इस नगर का इतिहास लगातार बदलता रहा है। २५०० वर्षों से अधिक पुराना शहर होने का गौरव दुनिया के बहुत कम नगरों को हासिल है । बौद्ध धर्म के प्रवर्तक गौतम बुद्ध अपने अन्तिम दिनों में यहाँ से गुजरे थे । उनकी यह भविष्यवाणी थी कि नगर का भविष्य उज्जवल होगा, बाढ़ या आग के कारण नगर को खतरा बना रहेगा। मौर्य साम्राज्य के उत्कर्ष के बाद पाटलिपुत्र सत्ता का केन्द्र बन गया । चन्द्रगुप्त मौर्य का साम्राज्य बंगाल की खाड़ी से अफ़गानिस्तान तक फैल गया था। मौर्य काल के आरंभ में पाटलिपुत्र के अधिकांश राजमहल लकड़ियों से बने थे, पर सम्राट अशोक ने नगर को शिलाओं की संरचना मे तब्दील किया । चीन के फाहियान ने, जो कि सन् 399-414 तक भारत यात्रा पर था, अपने यात्रा-वृतांत में यहाँ के शैल संरचनाओं का जीवन्त वर्णन किया है । मेगास्थनीज़, जो कि एक यूनानी इतिहासकार और चन्द्रगुप्त मौर्य के दरबार में एक राजदूत के नाते आया था, ने पाटलिपुत्र नगर का प्रथम लिखित विवरण दिया । बाद में, ज्ञान की खोज में कई चीनी यात्री यहाँ आए और उन्होने भी यहां के बारे में अपने यात्रा-वृतांतों में लिखा है ।

इसके पश्चात नगर पर गुप्त वंश सहित कई राजवंशों का राज रहा । इन राजाओं ने यहीं से भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप पर शासन किया । गुप्त वंश के शासनकाल को प्राचीन भारत का स्वर्ण युग कहा जाता है । पर इसके बाद नगर को वह गौरव नहीं मिल पाया जो एक समय मौर्य वंश या गुप्त वंश के समय प्राप्त था ।

गुप्त साम्राज्य के पतन के बाद पटना का भविष्य काफी अनिश्चित रहा । 12 वीं सदी में बख़्तियार खिलजी ने बिहार पर अपना अधिपत्य जमा लिया और कई आध्यात्मिक प्रतिष्ठानों को ध्वस्त कर डाला । पटना देश का सांस्कृतिक और राजनैतिक केन्द्र नहीं रहा ।

----------


## mantu007

मुगलकाल में दिल्ली के सत्ताधारियों ने अपना नियंत्रण यहाँ बनाए रखा । इस काल में सबसे उत्कृष्ठ समय तब आया जब शेरशाह सूरी ने नगर को पुनर्जीवित करने की कोशिश की । उसने गंगा के तीर पर एक किला बनाने की सोची । उसका बनाया कोई दुर्ग तो अभी नहीं है, पर अफ़ग़ान शैली में बना एक मस्जिद अभी भी है ।

मुगल बादशाह अकबर की सेना 1574 ईसवी में अफ़गान सरगना दाउद ख़ान को कुचलने पटना आया । अकबर के राज्य सचिव एवं आइने-अकबरी के लेखक अबुल फ़जल ने इस जगह को कागज, पत्थर तथा शीशे का सम्पन्न औद्योगिक केन्द्र के रूप में वर्णित किया है । पटना राइस के नाम से यूरोप में प्रसिद्ध चावल के विभिन्न नस्लों की गुणवत्ता का उल्लेख भी इन विवरणों में मिलता है । मुगल बादशाह औरंगजेब ने अपने प्रिय पोते मुहम्मद अज़ीम के अनुरोध पर 1704 में, शहर का नाम अजीमाबाद कर दिया, पर इस कालखंड में नाम के अतिरिक्त पटना में कुछ विशेष बदलाव नहीं आया। अज़ीम उस समय पटना का सूबेदार था । मुगल साम्राज्य के पतन के साथ ही पटना बंगाल के नबाबों के शासनाधीन हो गया जिन्होंने इस क्षेत्र पर भारी कर लगाया पर इसे वाणिज्यिक केन्द्र बने रहने की छूट दी । १७वीं शताब्दी में पटना अंतर्राष्ट्रीय व्यापार का केन्द्र बन गया । अंग्रेज़ों ने 1620 में रेशम तथा कैलिको के व्यापार के लिये यहाँ फैक्ट्री खोली। जल्द ही यह सॉल्ट पीटर (पोटेशियम नाइट्रेट) के व्यापार का केन्द्र बन गया जिसके कारण फ्रेंच और डच लोग से प्रतिस्पर्धा तेज हुई। बक्सर के निर्णायक युद्ध के बाद नगर इस्ट इंडिया कंपनी के अधीन चला गया और वाणिज्य का केन्द्र बना रहा ।

ईसवी सन 1912 में बंगाल विभाजन के बाद, पटना उड़ीसा तथा बिहार की राजधानी बना। आई एफ़ मुन्निंग ने पटना के प्रशासनिक भवनों का निर्माण किया। संग्रहालय, उच्च न्यायालय, विधानसभा भवन इत्यादि बनाने का श्रेय उन्हीं को जाता है। कुछ लोगों का मानना है कि पटना के नए भवनों के निर्माण में हासिल हुई महारथ दिल्ली के शासनिक क्षेत्र के निर्माण में बहुत काम आई। सन 1935 में उड़ीसा बिहार से अलग कर एक राज्य बना दिया गया । पटना राज्य की राजधानी बना रहा ।

भारतीय स्वतंत्रता संग्राम में नगर ने अपनी महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाई। नील की खेती के लिये १९१७ में चम्पारण आन्दोलन तथा 1942 का भारत छोड़ो आन्दोलन के समय पटना की भूमिका उल्लेखनीय रही है। आजादी के बाद पटना बिहार की राजधानी बना रहा। सन 2000 में झारखंड राज्य के अलग होने के बाद पटना बिहार की राजधानी पूर्ववत बना रहा।

----------


## mantu007

पटना गंगा के दक्षिणी तट पर स्थित है। गंगा नदी नगर के साथ एक लम्बी तट रेखा बनाती है । पटना का विस्तार उत्तर-दक्षिण की अपेक्षा पूर्व-पश्चिम में बहुत अधिक है। नगर तीन ओर से गंगा, सोन नदी और पुनपुन नदी नदियों से घिरा है। नगर से ठीक उत्तर हाजीपुर के पास गंडक नदी भी गंगा में आ मिलती है। हाल के दिनों में पटना शहर का विस्तार पश्चिम की ओर अधिक हुआ है और यह दानापुर से जा मिला है।

महात्मा गांधी सेतु जो कि पटना से हाजीपुर को जोड़ने को लिये गंगा नदी पर उत्तर-दक्षिण की दिशा में बना एक पुल है, दुनिया का सबसे लम्बा सड़क पुल है । दो लेन वाले इस प्रबलित कंक्रीट पुल की लम्बाई 5575 मीटर है।

    समुद्रतल से ऊँचाई: 53 मीटर
    तापमान: गर्मी 43 °C - 21 °C, सर्दी 20 °C - 6 °C
    औसत वर्षा : 1,200 मिलीमीटर

----------


## mantu007

बिहार के अन्य भागों की तरह पटना में भी गर्मी का तापमान उच्च रहता है । गृष्म ऋतु में सीधा सूर्यातप तथा उष्ण तरंगों के कारण असह्य स्थिति हो जाती है। गर्म हवा से बनने वाली लू का असर शहर में भी मालूम पड़ता है। देश के शेष मैदानी भागों (यथा - दिल्ली) की अपेक्षा हलाँकि यह कम होता है। चार बड़ी नदियों के समीप होने के कारण नगर में आर्द्रता सालोभर अधिक रहती है ।

गृष्म ऋतु अप्रैल से आरंभ होकर जून- जुलाई के महीने में चरम पर होती है। तापमान 46 डिग्री तक पहुंच जाता है। जुलाई के मध्य में मॉनसून की झड़ियों से राहत पहुँचती है और वर्षा ऋतु का श्रीगणेश होता है। शीत ऋतु का आरंभ छठ पर्व के बाद यानी नवंबर से होता है। फरवरी में वसंत का आगमन होता है तथा होली के बाद मार्च में इसके अवसान के साथ ही ऋतु-चक्र पूरा हो जाता है।

----------


## draculla

पटना के बारे में कितनी सारी जानकरी देने के लिए धन्यावाद
+ रेप

----------


## draculla

यदि और कोई महत्वपूर्ण जाकरी हो तो वह भी बांटे......

----------


## mantu007

> यदि और कोई महत्वपूर्ण जाकरी हो तो वह भी बांटे......


*अवस्य मित्र ! मेरे सूत्र में पधारने के लिए धन्यवाद !*

----------


## mantu007

पटना की जनसंख्या वर्ष 2001 की जनगणना के अनुसार 12,85,470 है, जो 1991 में 9,17,243 थी । जनसंख्या का घनत्व 1132 व्यक्ति प्रति वर्ग किलोमीटर तथा स्त्री पुरूष अनुपात है - 839 स्त्री प्रति 1,000 पुरूष। साक्षरता की दर पुरूषों में 62.9% तथा स्त्रियों में 50.8% है। (स्रोत -जिला प्राथमिक शिक्षा रिपोर्ट 2004, राष्ट्रीय शैक्षणिक नियोजन और प्रशासन संस्थान, नई दिल्ली)[१]

पटना में अपराध की दर अपेक्षाकृत कम है । मुख्य जेल बेउर में है ।

पटना में कई भाषाएँ तथा बोलियाँ बोली जाती हैं । हिन्दी एवं उर्दू राज्य की आधिकारिक भाषा है । अंग्रेजी का भी प्रयोग होता है। मगही यहाँ की स्थानीय बोली है। अन्य भाषाएँ, जो कि बिहार के अन्य भागों से आए लोगों की मातृभाषा है, में अंगिका, भोजपुरी, बज्जिका और मैथिली प्रमुख हैं। आंशिक प्रयोग में आनेवाली अन्य भाषाओं में बंग्ला और उड़िया का नाम लिया जा सकता है ।

पटना के मेमन को पाटनी मेमन कहते है और उनकी भाषा मेमनी भाषा का एक स्वरूप है ।

----------


## mantu007

पटना का मुख्य जनजीवन अंग तथा मिथिला प्रदेशों से काफी प्रभावित है। यह संस्कृति बंगाल से मिलती जुलती है। स्त्रियों का परिवार में सम्मान होता है तथा पारिवारिक निर्णयों में उनकी बात भी सुनी जाती है। यद्यपि स्त्रियां अभी तक घर के कमाऊ सदस्यों में नहीं हैं पर उनकी दशा उत्तर भारत के अन्य क्षेत्रों से अच्छी है। भ्रूण हत्या की खबरें शायद ही सुनी जाती है लेकिन कही कहीं स्त्रियों का शोषण भी होता है। शिक्षा के मामले में स्त्रियों की तुलना में पुरूषों को तरजीह मिलती है।

अधिकतर शादियां माता-पिता के द्वारा ही निर्धारित-निर्देशानुसार होती है । विवाद में संतान की इच्छा की मान्यता परिवार पर निर्भर करती है । विवाह को पवित्र माना जाता है औ*र तलाक की बात सोचना (मुस्लिम परिवारों में भी) एक सामाजिक अपराध समझा जाता है। शादियाँ उत्सव की तरह आयोजित होती है और इस दौरान सांस्कृतिक कार्यक्रमों की भरमार रहती है। कुछेक पर्वों को छोड़ दिया जाय तो वास्तव में विवाह के अवसर पर ही लोक-कला की सर्वोत्तम झांकी दिखाई देती है। इस अवसर पर किए गए खर्च और भोजों की अधिकता कई परिवारों में विपन्नता का कारण बनता है। दहेज का चलन ज्यादातर हिंदू एवं मुस्लिम परिवारों में बना हुआ है।

----------


## mantu007

दीवाली, दुर्गापूजा, होली, ईद, क्रिसमस, छठ आदि लोकप्रियतम पर्वो में से है ।

इस परंपरा की शुरुआत वर्ष 1944 में मध्य पटना के गोविंद मित्रा रोड मुहल्ले से हुई थी । फिर वर्ष 1949 में लंगर टोली और वर्ष 1950 में पटना जंक्शन के पूजा पंडालों से जुड़े आयोजकों ने कमाल दिखाया. उन्होंने होड़ पैदा कर दी कि देखें कौन कितने बड़े कलाकारों को अपने मंच से जोड़ पाता है । फिर तो पूर्वी पटना के मारूफ़गंज से लेकर पश्चिमी पटना के बोरिंग रोड तक छोटे-बड़े संगीत समारोहों का तांता-सा लगने लगा। धुरंधर संगीतज्ञों के साथ-साथ बड़े क़व्वाल और मुकेश या तलत महमूद जैसे गायक भी यहाँ से जुड़ते चले गए ।

1950 से लेकर 1980 तक तो यही लगता रहा कि देश के शीर्षस्थ संगीतकारों का तीर्थ-सा बन गया है पटना । भूतो न भविष्यति वाली दुर्लभ संगीत प्रस्तुतियों वाला वह कालखंड भारतीय शास्त्रीय संगीत के इतिहास का एक स्वर्णिम अध्याय माना जाएगा। सितार, सरोद, तबला, शहनाई, घुंघरू और कंठ-स्वर की उस कलात्मक पराकाष्ठा की तो अब याद भर बाकी रह गई है ।

डीवी पलुस्कर, ओंकार नाथ ठाकुर, भीमसेन जोशी, अली अकबर ख़ान, निखिल बनर्जी, विनायक राव पटवर्धन, पंडित जसराज, कुमार गंधर्व, बीजी जोग, अहमद जान थिरकवा, बिरजू महाराज, सितारा देवी, किशन महाराज, गुदई महाराज, बिस्मिल्ला ख़ान, हरिप्रसाद चौरसिया, शिवकुमार शर्मा ... बड़ी लंबी सूची है । सिर्फ़ यही जान लें कि पंडित रविशंकर और उस्ताद अमीर ख़ान को छोड़कर बाक़ी प्रायः सभी नामी संगीतज्ञ उन दिनों पटना के दशहरा संगीत समारोहों की शोभा बन चुके थे ।

नवरात्र में सप्तमी से लेकर विजयादशमी तक चारों दिन रात-रात भर नृत्य संगीत का आनंद उठाते श्रोताओं का सैलाब-सा उमड़ा रहता था पटना की सड़कों पर । ऐसा समां बँधता था कि गाने-बजाने वाले और देखने-सुनने वाले दोनों सुरताल में निबद्ध यानी एकाकार हो जाते थे । कई संगीतकार इन समारोहों में आने के अवसर के आगे बाक़ी आमंत्रण छोड़ दिया करते थे । यहाँ की तमाम संगीत सभाओं के सबसे निकट साक्षी रहे हैं एक वयोवृद्ध संगीत मर्मज्ञ गजेंद्र प्रसाद सिंह । वो बताते हैं, "भूतो न भविष्यति वाली दुर्लभ संगीत प्रस्तुतियों वाला वह कालखंड भारतीय शास्त्रीय संगीत के इतिहास का एक स्वर्णिम अध्याय माना जाएगा. सितार, सरोद, तबला, शहनाई, घुंघरू और कंठ-स्वर की उस कलात्मक पराकाष्ठा की तो अब याद भर बाकी रह गई है."

60 वर्ष पहले पटना के दशहरा और संगीत का जो संबंध सूत्र क़ायम हुआ था वह 80 के दशक में आकर टूट-बिखर गया ।

उसी परंपरा को फिर से जोड़ने की एक तथाकथित सरकारी कोशिश इस बार (2006) दशहरा के मौक़े पर हुई ज़रूर लेकिन नाकाम रही ।

नाकाम इसलिए कि धूमधड़ाम वाले नाच-गाने की सस्ती माँग को आयोजक ने आगे करके बेशक़ीमती राग-संगीत को पीछे धकेल दिया । जब एक ही थाली में गोश्त-क़वाब और मलाई, दोनों परोस दी जाएगी तब स्वाद तो बिगड़ेगा ही ।

नाराज़गी स्वाभाविक थी और किशोरी अमोनकर जैसी संगीत विदुषी बीच में अपना गायन छोड़ मंच से उतर गईं । राज्य सरकार के मुखिया नीतीश कुमार अपने आजू-बाजू प्रकाश झा और शेखर सुमन को बिठाए हुए वहाँ मौजूद थे। उनमें से किसी ने मंच पर जाकर किशोरी अमोनकर को तत्काल मना लेना उचित नहीं समझा ।

जब मीडिया वालों ने आयोजनकर्ता सरकारी अधिकारियों को इस बाबत घेर कर सवाल दागे तब मुख्यमंत्री को लगा कि मामला गंभीर विवाद वाला बनता जा रहा है इसलिए उन्होंने किशोरी जी को मनाने प्रकाश झा और शेखर सुमन को भेजा ।

प्रख्यात तबला वादक किशन महाराज, नृत्यांगना प्रेरणा श्रीमाली और सितार वादक देबू चौधरी, इन तीनों कलाकारों को भी उनके गायन-वादन के समय में अचानक परिवर्तन से बड़ा दुख पहुँचा । किशन महाराज ने तो मंच से कह दिया कि अगर यही रवैया रहा तो अब कोई कलाकार यहाँ अपनी बेइज्ज़ती कराने नहीं आएगा ।

मनोज तिवारी के धूम-धड़ाकेदार लोकगीतों और क़व्वालियों के दीवाने श्रोताओं की माँग को तरजीह देने से समारोह की गरिमा को जो ठेस लगी, उस पर किशन महाराज बोले, "जब एक ही थाली में गोश्त-क़वाब और मलाई, दोनों परोस दी जाएगी तब स्वाद तो बिगड़ेगा ही." इस तरह पटना के दशहरा संगीत महोत्सव की टूटी परंपरा को जोड़ने का जो प्रयास सरकारी स्तर से इस बार किया गया, प्रेक्षकों की नज़र में ख़ुद आयोजकों ने ही उस पर पानी फेर दिया ।

----------


## mantu007

आबादी का मुख्य भोजन भात-दाल-रोटी-तरकारी-अचार है । सरसों का तेल पारम्परिक रूप से खाना तैयार करने में प्रयुक्त होता है । खिचड़ी , जोकि चावल तथा दालों से साथ कुछ मसालों को मिलाकर पकाया जाता है, भी भोज्य व्यंजनों में काफी लोकप्रिय है । खिचड़ी, प्रायः शनिवार को, दही, पापड़, घी, अचार तथा चोखा के साथ-साथ परोसा जाता है ।

पटना को केन्द्रीय बिहार के मिष्ठान्नों तथा मीठे पकवानों के लिए भी जाना जाता है । इनमें खाजा, मावे का लड्डू,मोतीचूर के लड्डू, काला जामुन, केसरिया पेड़ा, परवल की मिठाई, खुबी की लाई और चना मर्की का नाम लिया जा सकता है । इन पकवानो का मूल इनके सम्बन्धित शहर हैं जो कि पटना के निकट हैं, जैसे कि सिलाव का खाजा, बाढ का मावे का लाई,मनेर का लड्डू, विक्रम का काला जामुन, गया का केसरिया पेड़ा, बख्तियारपुर का खुबी की लाई (???) का चना मर्की, बिहिया की पूरी इत्यादि उल्लेखनीय है । हलवाईयों के वंशज, पटना के नगरीय क्षेत्र में बड़ी संख्या में बस गए इस कारण से यहां नगर में ही अच्छे पकवान तथा मिठाईयां उपलब्ध हो जाते हैं । बंगाली मिठाईयों से, जोकि प्रायः चाशनी में डूबे रहते हैं, भिन्न यहां के पकवान प्रायः सूखे रहते हैं ।

इसके अतिरिक्त इन पकवानों का प्रचलन भी काफी है -

    पुआ, - मैदा, दूध, घी, चीनी मधु इत्यादि से बनाया जाता है ।
    पिठ्ठा - चावल के चूर्ण को पिसे हुए चने के साथ या खोवे के साथ तैयार किया जाता है ।
    तिलकुट - जिसे बौद्ध ग्रंथों में पलाला नाम से वर्णित किया गया है, तिल तथा चीनी गुड़ बनाया जाता है ।
    चिवड़ा या च्यूरा' - चावल को कूट कर या दबा कर पतले तथा चौड़ा कर बनाया जाता है । इसे प्रायः दही या अन्य चाजो के साथ ही परोसा जाता है ।
    मखाना - (पानी में उगने वाली फली) इसकी खीर काफी पसन्द की जाती है ।
    सत्तू - भूने हुए चने को पीसने से तैयार किया गया सत्तू, दिनभर की थकान को सहने के लिए सुबह में कई लोगो द्वारा प्रयोग किया जाता है । इसको रोटी के अन्दर भर कर भी प्रयोग किया जाता है जिसे स्थानीय लोग मकुनी रोटी कहते हैं ।
    लिट्टी चोखा - लिट्टी जो आंटे के अन्दर सत्तू तथा मसाले डालकर आग पर सेंकने से बनता है, को चोखे के साथ परोसा जाता है । चोखा उबले आलू या बैंगन को गूंथने से तैयार होता है ।

आमिष व्यंजन भी लोकप्रिय हैं । मछली काफी लोकप्रिय है, और मुग़ल व्यंजन भी पटना में देखे जा सकते हैं । अभी हाल में कॉन्टिनेन्टल खाने भी लोगों द्वारा पसन्द किये जा रहे हैं । कई तरह के रोल, जोकि न्यूयॉर्क में भी उपलब्ध हैं, का मूल पटना ही है । विभाजन के दौरान कई मुस्लिम परिवार पाकिस्तान चले गए और बाद में अमेरिका । अपने साथ -साथ वो यहां की संस्कृति भी ले गए । वे कई शाकाहारी तथा आमिष रोलों रोल-बिहारी नाम से, न्यूयार्क में बेचते हैं ।

----------


## mantu007

सड़क परिवहन राष्ट्रीय राजमार्ग संख्या 31 तथा 19 नगर से होकर गुजरता है । राज्य की राजधानी होने से पटना बिहार के सभी प्रमुख शहरों से सड़क मार्ग द्वारा जुड़ा है। बिहार के सभी जिला मुख्यालय तथा झारखंड के कुछ शहरों के लिए नियमित बस-सेवा यहाँ से उपलब्ध है। गंगा नदी पर बने महात्मा गांधी सेतु के द्वारा पटना हाजीपुर से जुड़ा है।

रेल परिवहन
पटना रेलवे स्टेशन

भारतीय रेल के नक्शे पर पटना एक महत्वपूर्ण जंक्शन है। भारतीय रेल द्वारा राष्ट्रीय राजधानी दिल्ली के अतिरिक्त यहाँ से मुम्बई, चेन्नई, कोलकाता, अहमदाबाद, जम्मू, अमृतसर, गुवाहाटी तथा अन्य महत्वपूर्ण शहरों के लिए सीधी ट्रेनें उपलब्ध है। पटना देश के अन्य सभी महत्वपूर्ण शहरों से रेलमार्ग द्वारा जुड़ा है। पटना से जाने वाले रेलवे मार्ग हैं- पटना-मोकामा, पटना-मुगलसराय' तथा पटना-गया। यह पूर्व रेलवे के दिल्ली-हावड़ा मुख्य मार्ग पर स्थित है।

हवाई परिवहन पटना के अंतरराष्ट्रीय हवाई पट्टी का नाम लोकनायक जयप्रकाश नारायण हवाई अड्डा है और यह नगर के पश्चिमी भाग में स्थित है। भारतीय विमानपत्तन प्राधिकरण द्वारा संचालित लोकनायक जयप्रकाश हवाईक्षेत्र, पटना (IATA कोड- PAT) अंतर्देशीय तथा सीमित अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय उड़ानों के लिए बना है। इंडियन, किंगफिशर, जेटएयर, स्पाइसजेट तथा इंडिगो की उडानें दिल्ली, रांची, कलकत्ता, मुम्बई तथा कुछ अन्य नगरों के लिए नियमित रुप से उपलब्ध है ।

जल परिवहन पटना शहर १६८० किलोमीटर लंबे इलाहाबाद-हल्दिया राष्ट्रीय जलमार्ग संख्या-१ पर स्थित है। गंगा नदी का प्रयोग नागरिक यातायात के लिए हाल तक किया जाता था पर इसके उपर पुल बन जाने के कारण इसका महत्व अब भारवहन के लिए सीमित रह गया है। देश का एकमात्र राष्ट्रीय अंतर्देशीय नौकायन संस्थान पटना के गायघाट में स्थित है।

स्थानीय परिवहन - पटना शहर का सार्वजनिक यातायात मुख्यतः सिटी बसों, ऑटोरिक्शा और साइकिल रिक्शा पर आश्रित है। लगभग ३० किलोमीटर लंबे और ५ किलोमीटर चौड़े राज्य की राजधानी के यातायात की ज़रुरतें मुख्यरूप से ऑटोरिक्शा (जिसे टेम्पो भी कहा जाता है) ही पूरा करती हैं। स्थानीय भ्रमण हेतु टैक्सी सेवा उपलब्ध है, जो निजी मालिकों द्वारा संचालित मंहगा साधन है। नगर बस सेवा कुछ इलाको के लिए उपलब्ध है पर उनकी सेवा और समयसारणी भरोसे के लायक नहीं है। नगर का मुख्य मार्ग अशोक राजपथ टेम्पो, साइकिल-रिक्शा तथा निजी दोपहिया और चौपहिया वाहनों के कारण हमेशा जाम का शिकार रहता है।

----------


## marwariladka

मित्र मन के आपने यह सूत्र कानपुर वाले सूत्र से प्रेरित होकर बनाया है.....
मगर जानकारियां अच्छी हैं...
अपको बधाइयाँ !!

----------


## mantu007

तो दोस्तों अब लीजिए पटना के दर्शनीय स्थल की जानकारी .

 :Globe:   :Globe:   :Globe:   :Globe:

----------


## kajal pandey

*मंतु जी पटना स्टेशन के पास हनुमान जी का एक बड़ा मंदिर है .........उसके बारे मे विस्तार से बताये ,,,,,,,,,एक अछे सूत्र के लिए बधाई*

----------


## kajal pandey

यह विश्वविद्यालय1917 में स्थापित बिहार का सर्वाधिक प्रतिष्ठित  है। यह भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप का सातवाँ सबसे पुराना स्वतंत्र विश्वविद्यालय के रूप में स्थापित किया गया था। स्थापना के पूर्व इसके अंतर्गत आनेवाले महाविद्यालय कलकता विश्वविद्यालय के अंग थे। यह पटना में गंगा के किनारे अशोक राजपथ के दोनों ओर अवस्थित है। इसके प्रमुख महाविद्यालयों में सायंस कॉलेज(केवल विज्ञान की पढ़ाई), पटना कॉलेज (केवल कला विषयों की पढ़ाई), वाणिज्य महाविद्यालय, पटना (केवल वाणिज्य विषयों की पढ़ाई), बिहार नेशनल कॉलेज (बी एन कॉलेज), पटना चिकित्सा महाविद्यालय, पटना कला एवं शिल्प महाविद्यालय, लॉ कालेज, पटना, मगध महिला कॉलेज तथा वुमेंस कॉलेज पटना सहित १३ महाविद्यालय है। 1886 में स्कूल ऑफ सर्वे के रूप में स्थापित तथा 1924 में बिहार कॉलेज ऑफ़ इंज़ीनियरिंग बना अभियंत्रण शिक्षा का यह केंद्र इसी विश्वविद्यालय का एक अंग हुआ करता था जिसे जनवरी 2004 में एन आई टी का दर्जा देकर स्वतंत्र कर दिया गया ।[/B][/COLOR]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मंटू जी आप अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे है, आपको धन्यवाद...मैं भी पटना का हूँ....

----------


## webshow

मित्र, बढिया जानकारी केलिए आपका आभार
साथ मे और ज़्यादा चित्र लगाते तो अच्छा था।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मंटू जी आप अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे है, आपको धन्यवाद...मैं भी पटना का हूँ....


अच्छी जानकारी के लिए रेपो +
अगर आपको मुझसे कोई मदद चाहिए तो आप का हमेशा स्वागत करूँगा.....

----------


## kajal pandey

*लोककथाओं के अनुसार, राजा पत्रक को पटना का जनक कहा जाता है, जिसने अपनी रानी पाटलि के लिये जादू से इस नगर का निर्माण किया । इसी कारण नगर का नाम पाटलिग्राम पड़ा । पाटलिपुत्र नाम भी इसी के कारण पड़ा । संस्कृत में पुत्र का अर्थ पुत्र या बेटा तथा ग्राम का अर्थ गांव होता है ।
पुरातात्विक अनुसंधानो के अनुसार पटना का इतिहास 490 ईसा पूर्व से होता है जब हर्यक वन्श के शासक अजातशत्रु ने अपनी राजधानी राजगृह से बदलकर यहां स्थापित की, क्योंकि वैशाली के लिच्छवियों से संघर्ष में उपयुक्त होने के कारण पाटलिपुत्र राजगृह की अपेक्षा सामरिक दृष्टि से अधिक रणनीतिक स्थान पर था । उसने गंगा के किनारे यह स्थान चुना और अपमा दुर्ग स्थापित कर लिया । उस समय से ही इस नगर का लगातार इतिहास रहा है - ऐसा गौरव दुनिया के बहुत कम नगरों को हासिल है । बौद्ध धर्म के प्रवर्तक गौतम बुद्ध अपने अन्तिम दिनों में यहां से गुजरे थे । उन्होने ये भविष्यवाणी की थी कि नगर का भविष्य उज्जवल होगा, पर कभी बाढ़, आग या आपसी संघर्ष के कारण यह बर्बाद हो जाएगा ।
मौर्य साम्राज्य के उत्कर्ष के बाद पाटलिपुत्र सत्ता का केन्द्र बन गया । चन्द्रगुप्त मौर्य का साम्राज्य बंगाल की खाड़ी से अफ़ग़ानिस्तान तक फैल गया था । शुरूआती पाटलिपुत्र लकड़ियों से बना था, पर सम्राट अशोक ने नगर को शिलाओं की संरचना मे तब्दील किया । चीन के फाहियान ने, जो कि सन् 399-414 तक भारत यात्रा पर था, अपने यात्रा-वृतांत में यहां के शैल संरचनाओं का जीवन्त वर्णन किया है ।
मेगास्थनीज़, जो कि एक युनानी इतिहासकार और चन्द्रगुप्त मौर्य के दरबार में एक राजदूत के नाते आया था, ने पाटलिपुत्र नगर का प्रथम लिखित विवरण दिया । ज्ञान की खोज में , बाद में कई चीनी यात्री यहां आए और उन्होने भी यहां के बारे में, अपने यात्रा-वृतांतों में लिखा है ।
इसके पश्चात नगर पर कई राजवंशों का राज रहा । इन राजाओं ने यहीं से भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप पर शासन किया । गुप्त वंश के शासनकाल को प्राचीन भारत का स्वर्ण युग कहा जाता है । पर इसके बाद नगर को वह गैरव नहीं मिल पाया जो एक समय मौर्य वंश के समय प्राप्त था ।
गुप्त साम्राज्य के पतन के बाद पटना का भविष्य काफी अनिश्चित रहा । 12 वीं सदी में बख़्तियार खिलजी ने बिहार पर अपना अधिपत्य जमा लिया और कई आध्यात्मिक प्रतिष्ठानों को ध्वस्त कर डाला । पटना देश का सांस्कृतिक और राजनैतिक केन्द्र नहीं रहा ।
मुगलकाल में दिल्ली के सत्ताधारियों ने यहां अपना नियंत्रण बनाए रखा । इस काल में सबसे उत्कृष्ठ समय तब आया जब शेरसाह सूरी ने नगर को पुनर्जीवित करने की कोशिश की । उसने गंगा के तीर पर एक किला बनाने की सोची । उसका बनाया कोई दुर्ग तो अभी नहीं है, पर अफ़ग़ान शैली में बना एक मस्जिद अभी भी है ।
मुगल बादशाह अकबर 1574 में अफ़गान सरगना दाउद ख़ान को कुचलने पटना आया । अकबर के राज्य सचिव एवम् आइने अकबरी के लेखक (अबुल फ़जल) ने इस जगह को कागज, पत्थर तथा शीशे का सम्पन्न औद्योगिक केन्द्र के रूप में वर्णित किया है । पटना राइस के नाम से यूरोप में प्रसिद्ध चावल के विभिन्न नस्लों की गुणवत्ता का उल्लेख भी इन विवरणों में मिलता है ।
मुगल बादशाह औरंगजेब ने अपने प्रिय पोते मुहम्मद अज़ीम के अनुरोध पर 1704 में, शहर का नाम अजीमाबाद कर दिया । अज़ीम उस समय पटना का सूबेदार था । पर इस कालखंड में, नाम के अतिरिक्त पटना में कुछ विशेष बदलाव नहीं आया ।
मुगल साम्राज्य के पतन के साथ ही पटना बंगाल के नबाबों के शासनाधीन हो गया जिन्होंने इस क्षेत्र पर भारी कर लगाया पर इसे वाणिज्यिक केन्द्र बने रहने की छूट दी । १७वीं शताब्दी में पटना अंतर्राष्ट्रीय व्यापार का केन्द्र बन गया । अंग्रेज़ों ने 1620 में यहां रेशम तथा कैलिको के व्यापार के लिये यहां फैक्ट्री खोली । जल्द ही यह सॉल्ट पीटर (पोटेशियम नाइट्रेट) के व्यापार का केन्द्र बन गया जिसके कारण फ्रेंच और डच लोग से प्रतिस्पर्धा तेज हुई ।
बक्सर के निर्णायक युद्ध के बाद नगर इस्ट इंडिया कंपनी के अधीन चला गया और वाणिज्य का केन्द्र बना रहा ।
1912, में बंगाल के विभाजन के बाद, पटना उड़ीसा तथा बिहार की राजधाान बना ।. कुछ लोगों का कहना है कि पटना के नए भवनों के निर्माण में हासिल हुई महारथ दिल्ली के शासनिक क्षेत्र के निर्माण में बहुत काम आई ।
पटना में कई प्रतिष्ठित शैक्षणिक संस्थान भी हैं ।
1935 में उड़ीसा बिहार से अलग कर एक राज्य बना दिया गया । पटना राज्य की राजधानी बना रहा ।
भारतीय स्वतंत्रता संग्राम में नगर ने अपनी महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाई । नील की खेती के लिये चम्पारण का आन्दोलन तथा 1942 का भारत छोड़ो आन्दोलन इनमें से कुछ उल्लेखनीय नाम है । आजादी के बाद पटना बिहार की राजधानी बना रहा । 2000 में झारखंड राज्य के बनने के बाद अभी तक यह बिहार की राजधानी है ।
*

----------


## kajal pandey

पटना शहर बिहार राज्य की राजधानी हे--इसे ३००० हजार वर्ष से लेकर अब तक भारत देश का गोरव शाली शहर होने का दर्जा प्राप्त हे --गंगा किनारे बसा हुआ यह शहर बहुत -सी ऐतिहासिक इमारतो के लिए भी जाना जाता हे --पटना शहर मगध साम्राज्य की राजधानी हुआ करता था, यह चन्द्र गुप्त  मोर्य,सम्राट अशोक ,चन्द्र गुप्त दिवतीय व् समुद्र गुप्त यहाँ के महान शासक हुए हे --चीनी यात्री व्हेगसांग का प्रथम आगमन यही हुआ--महान                              कुटनितीज्ञ  कोटिल्य,ने अर्थशास्त्र की रचना यही की थी --यही विष्णु शर्मा ने पञ्चतन्त्र लिखी थी --फेमस विश्व विधालय नालंदा भी यही हे --
मुगलों और अंग्रेजो के समय भी पटना शहर व्यापर के लिए प्रमुख शहर माना जाता था--|

----------


## kajal pandey

राजगीर  = राजगीर पर्वत पर भगवान बुध्द ने कई उपदेश दिए --जापान के बुध्द -संध ने इसकी चोटी पर एक  शांति -स्तूप बनाया हे --स्तूप के चारो कोनो पर भगवान बुध्द की मुर्तिया स्थापित की हे --पहाड़ पर पैदल मार्ग के साथ ही एक रोप -वे का भी इंतजाम हे --जो आपको फटाफट पहाड़ पर चडा देगा --चित्र देखिए ---

----------


## kajal pandey

इनको कौन नहीं जानता जी हा ये है नालंदा

----------


## kajal pandey

पाटलीपुत्र Ajatsatru द्वारा 4 नदियों, विशेष रूप से गंगा और सोन के संगम पर एक किले के रूप में शुरू किया गया था. इस के लिए Licchavis की सेना  गंगा नदी पार और नदी के दूसरी ओर नागरिकों को परेशान करते थे, से मगध के राज्य की रक्षा किया गया था. किंवदंती है, कि यह एक राजकुमारी के बाद एक बच्चा( पुत्र )को जन्म दिया, नामित किया गया था. लेकिन ऐतिहासिक दृष्टि से यह राजा Ajatsatru ने एक किले पर हमला करने और पाटलिपुत्र के लोगों को परेशान करने से Licchavis सैनिकों को रोकने के रूप में बनाया गया था. अपने शुरुआती दिनों में यह आराम करने के लिए मगध सैनिकों के लिए एक किले के रूप में बनाया गया था. जब एक Magadhan सैनिक शिविर के पास कुछ गुलाब यह "Kusumpur" के रूप में जाना जाने लगा लगाया.
पटना कl मूल नाम था पाटलिपुत्र या Patalipattan और उसके इतिहास बनाता है 600 वीं शताब्दी ईसा पूर्व से एक शुरुआत पटना 42 वर्ग किमी के क्षेत्र शामिल हैं. नाम पटना Pataligram, Kusumpur, पाटलिपुत्र, अजीमाबाद, आदि की तरह अपने शुरुआती दौर में कई बदलाव आया है, अंततः एक को समाप्त उपस्थित. चंद्रगुप्त मौर्य यह 4 शताब्दी ई. में अपनी राजधानी बनाया
पटना शहर पाटलिपुत्र (Megasthenes की Palibothra, जो सेल्यूकस Nicator से 300 के बारे में रहो चंद्रगुप्त के राजदूत के रूप में आया) के साथ पहचान की गई है. Megasthenes भारत की राजधानी होने के रूप में Palibothra वर्णन करता है. वे कहते हैं कि इसकी लंबाई 80 स्टेडियम था, और 15 विस्तार, कि यह एक खाई गहरी 30 cubits से घिरा था, और दीवारों 57 ओ टावरों और 64 फाटकों से सजी thi.

----------


## kajal pandey

*दोस्तों मै पटना की नहीं हु लेकिन पटना से गहरा रिश्ता है ...तो आइये पटना घुमते है*

----------


## kajal pandey

*मौर्य-गुप्तकालीन स्थल
अगम कुआँ – मौर्य वंश के शासक सम्राट अशोक के काल का एक कुआँ गुलजा़रबाग स्टेशन के पास स्थित है। लोकश्रुति है कि शासक बनने के लिए अशोक ने अपने 99 भाईयों को मरवाकर इस कुँए में डाल दिया था। राजद्रोहियों को यातना देकर इस कुँए में फेंक दिया जाता था। पास ही स्थित एक मन्दिर स्थानीय लोगों के शादी-विवाह का मह्त्वपूर्ण स्थल है।
कुम्हरार -पटना जंक्शन से 6 किलोमीटर पूर्व कंकरबाग रोड पर स्थित यह स्थान पटना शहर के स्वर्णिम दिनों की याद दिलाता है। ऐतिहासिक पर्यटन के दृष्टिकोण से यह स्*थान काफी महत्*वपूर्ण है। ६०० ईसापूर्व से ६०० ईस्वी के बीच बने भवनों की चार स्तरों में खुदाई हुई है। मगध के महान शासकों द्वारा शुरु में बनवाए गए लकड़ी के महल अब मौजूद नहीं है लेकिन बाद में पत्थर से बने 80 स्तंभों का महल के कुछ अंश देखनेलायक हैं। कुम्*हरार मौर्य कालीन अवशेषों को देखने के लिए महत्*वपूर्ण स्*थानों में से एक है।
चंद्रगुप्त मौर्य, बिन्दुसार तथा अशोक कालीन पाटलिपुत्र के भग्नावशेष को देखने के लिए यह सबसे अच्छी जगह है। कुम्रहार परिसर भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण विभाग द्वारा संरक्षित तथा संचालित है और सोमवार को छोड़ सप्ताह के हर दिन १० बजे से ५ बजे तक खुला रहता है।*

----------


## kajal pandey

*मध्ययुगीन इमारतें
बेगू हज्जाम की मस्जिद सन् 1489 में बंगाल के शासक अलाउद्दीन शाह द्वारा निर्मित यह सबसे पुरानी मस्जिद इसके जिर्नोद्धार कर्त्ता बेगू हज्जाम के नाम पर जाना जाता है।
शेरशाह की मस्जिद अफगान शैली में बनी यह मस्जिद बिहार के महान शासक शेरशाह सूरी द्वारा 1540-1545 के बीच बनवाई गयी थी। पटना सिटी क्षेत्र में धवलपुरा के पश्चिम तथा पूरब-दरवाजा़ के दक्षिण-पश्चिम कोने पर यह शानदार मस्जिद बनी है। पटना में बनी यह सबसे बड़ी मस्जिद है।
पादरी की हवेली - ईसाई मिशनरियों द्वारा सन 1713 में स्थापित संत मेरी चर्च पटना सिटी के निवासियों में पादरी की हवेली नाम से मशहूर हो गया। 70 फीट लंबा, 40 फीट चौड़ा और 50 फीट ऊँचा यह शानदार चर्च सन 1772 में कलकत्ता से आए इटालियन वास्तुकार तिरेतो द्वारा वर्तमान रुप में बनाया गया। बिहार का प्राचीनतम चर्च बंगाल के नवाब मीर कासिम तथा ब्रिटिस ईस्ट इंडिया कंपनी के बीच की कड़वाहटों का गवाह है। 25 जून 1763 को मीर कासिम के सैनिकों द्वारा चर्च को रौंदा गया, फिर सन 1857 की क्रांति के दौरान भी इसे नुकसान पहुँचा। विशालकाय घंटी और मदर टेरेसा से जुड़ाव के चलते यह गिरिजाघर धार्मिक तथा कलाप्रेमी पर्यटकों के बीच लोकप्रिय है। 1948 में मदर टेरेसा ने यहीं रहकर नर्सिंग का प्रशिक्षण लिया और कोलकाता जाकर पीड़ितों की सेवा में लग गयीं।
क़िला हाउस (जालान हाउस) दीवान बहादुर राधाकृष्ण जालान द्वारा शेरशाह के किले के अवशेष पर निर्मित इस भवन में हीरे जवाहरात, चीनी पेंटिग तथा यूरोपीय कलात्मक वस्तुओं का निजी संग्रहालय है ।
'पत्थर की मस्जिद - जहाँगीर के पुत्र तथा शाहजहां के बड़े भाई शाह परवेज़ द्वारा 1621 में निर्मित यह छोटी सी मस्जिद अशोक राजपथ पर सुलतानगंज में स्थित है। इसे सैफ अली खान मस्जिद तथा चिमनी घाट मस्जिद भी कहा जाता है।
*

----------


## mantu007

*धन्यवाद दिया मिश्र जी . सूत्र में सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद*

----------


## rajtherealman

*पटना के पास का होकर भी मुझे पटना के बारे मे इतनी जानकारी नहीं थी
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपलोगों का इतनी सारी जानकारी देने के लिए*

----------


## kajal pandey

*1917 ईस्वी में स्थापित भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप का यह सातवाँ सबसे पुराना विश्वविद्यालय है। अपने शैक्षणिक उपलब्धियों तथा गौरवशाली अतीत के चलते यह विश्वविद्यालय प्रसिद्ध रहा है। अधिकांश कॉलेज अशोक राजपथ पर स्थित है। कला, विज्ञान, वाणिज्य, अभियंत्रण, मेडिकल, विधि, शिक्षक प्रशिक्षण, प्रबंधन आदि क्षेत्रों में इस विश्वविद्यालय के छात्रों एवं शिक्षकों ने अपना कीर्तिमान स्थापित किया है। विश्वविद्यालय के पुराने कॉलेजों के भवन ब्रिटिस काल के वास्तुकला का शानदार नमूना है।
गाँधी घाट एन आई टी पटना (पूर्वनाम- बिहार अभियंत्रण महाविद्यालय) परिसर के पीछे गंगा नदी के तट पर बना खुबसूरत गाँधी घाट से राष्ट्रपिता महात्मा गाँधी की अस्थियाँ विसर्जित की गई थी। छठ पूजा के दिन यह घाट बेहद रमणीक हो उठता है। सन 1900 में बना अभियंत्रण महाविद्यालय का प्रशासनिक भवन भी देखने लायक है।
पटना कॉलेज़ - कॉलेज का प्रशासकीय भवन पहले डच गांजा (प्रमाण चाहिए) कारखाने के हिस्से थे जो कि नेपाल तथा चीन से व्यापार करने के लिए गंगा के तीर पर बनाया गया था। 125 वर्ष से ज्यादा पुराना यह कालेज अपने गौरवशाली अतीत तथा राष्ट्रकवि रामधारी सिंह 'दिनकर' से जुड़ाव के चलते भी प्रसिद्ध है।
दरभंगा हाउस इसे नवलखा भवन भी कहते हैं । इसका निर्माण दरभंगा के महाराज कामेश्वर सिंह ने करवाया था । गंगा के तट पर अवस्थित इस प्रासाद में पटना विश्वविद्यालय के स्नातकोत्तर विभागों का कार्यालय है। इसके परिसर में एक काली मन्दिर भी है जहाँ राजा खुद अर्चना किया करते थे।
खुदाबक़्श लाइब्रेरी अशोक राजपथ पर स्थित यह राष्ट्रीय पुस्तकालय 1891 में स्थापित हुआ था। खुदाबक़्श पुस्तकालय की शुरुआत मौलवी मुहम्मद बक़्श जो छपरा के थे उनके निजी पुस्तकों के संग्रह से हुई थी। भारत सरकार ने संसद में 1969 में पारित एक विधेयक द्वारा इसे राष्ट्रीय महत्व के संस्थान के रूप में प्रतिष्ठित किया है। यहाँ अतिदुर्लभ मुगल कालीन पांडुलपियाँ संग्रहित हैं। खुदाबक़्श ओरिएंटल पब्लिक लाइब्रेरी राजपूत और मुगलकालीन पेंटिंग्*स, कुरान की अद्भुत प्रति, अरबी और फारसी पांडुलिपि तथा प्रमाणिक संग्रह के लिए अद्वितीय है।
अंजुमन इस्लामिया हॉल बाँकीपुर में पटना के प्रबुद्ध मुस्लिमों द्वारा सन 1885 में स्थापित यह केंद्र सामाजिक और सांस्कृतिक गतिविधियों का गवाह है। पटना मार्केट के सामने बना यह खुबसूरत भवन भारत की आजादी के दौरान शहर के मुस्लम हस्तियों की सोच का गवाह है।*

----------


## kajal pandey

*गाँधी मैदान वर्तमान शहर के मध्यभाग में स्थित यह विशाल मैदान पटना का दिल है। ब्रिटिश शासन के दौरान इसे पटना लॉन्स या बाँकीपुर मैदान कहा जाता था। जनसभाओं, सम्मेलनों तथा राजनीतिक रैलियों के अतिरिक्त यह मैदान पुस्तक मेला तथा लोगों के दैनिक व्यायाम का भी केन्द्र है। इसके चारों ओर अति महत्वपूर्ण सरकारी इमारतें, प्रशासनिक तथा मनोरंजन केंद्र, चर्च आदि बने हैं।
गोलघर 1770 ईस्वी में इस क्षेत्र में आए भयंकर अकाल के बाद 137000 टन अनाज भंडारण के लिए बनाया गया यह गोलाकार ईमारत अपनी खास आकृति के लिए प्रसिद्ध है। 1786 ईस्वी में जॉन गार्स्टिन द्वारा निर्माण के बाद से 29 मीटर ऊँचा गोलघ*र पटना शहर का प्रतीक चिह्न बन गया। आधार पर 3.6 मीटर चौड़े दिवाल के शीर्ष पर दो तरफ बनी घुमावदार सीढियों से ऊपर चढकर पास ही बहनेवाली गंगा और इसके परिवेश का शानदार अवलोकन संभव है।
गाँधी संग्रहालय १९४७ में डा• सैय्यद महमूद (बिहार के तत्कालीन शिक्षा मंत्री) के घर में महात्मा गाँधी रुके थे। उस घर को अब गाँधी संग्रहालय बना दिया गया है। गोलघर के सामने बना बाँकीपुर बालिका उच्च विद्यालय के पास ही महात्मा गाँधी की स्मृतियों से जुड़ी चीजों का नायाब संग्रह देखा जा सकता है। गाँधी मैदान के उत्तर-पश्चिम हिस्से में स्थित इस परिसर में नवस्थापित चाणक्य विधि विश्वविद्यालय का अध्ययन केंद्र भी अवलोकन योग्य ह
श्रीकृष्ण मेमोरियल हॉल गुम्बदाकार बना यह सभागार आधुनिक वास्तुकला का दर्शनीय नमूना है। गाँधी मैदान के उत्तरी भाग में कारगिल स्मारक के साथ बना यह भवन शहर के राजनीतिक और सांस्कृतिक गतिविधियों का केंद्र है।
श्रीकृष्ण विज्ञान केंद्र गाँधी मैदान के दक्षिण-पश्चिमी हिस्से में आकाशवाणी केंद्र के साथ ही छज्जूबाग में बना बना विज्ञान केंद्र बिहार के प्रथम मुख्यमंत्री श्रीकृष्ण सिंह के नाम पर बना है। किशोरवय तथा बालमनोविज्ञान को ध्यान में रख कर इस केंद्र की स्थापना की गयी है। चित्रों, चलंत मॉडल तथा दृश्य-श्रव्य माध्यम से विज्ञान के विभिन्न पहलूओं को समझाया गया है।
महावीर मन्दिर संकटमोचन रामभक्त हनुमान मन्दिर पटना जंक्शन के ठीक बाहर बना है। लगभग 60 वर्ष पूर्व देश विभाजन के समय पंजाब से आए हिंदू शरणार्थियों द्वारा बनाए गए मन्दिर को 1987 में भव्य रुप दिया गया। न्यू मार्किट में बने मस्जिद के साथ खड़ा यह मन्दिर हिंदू-मुस्लिम एकता का प्रतीक है।*

----------


## kajal pandey

*पटना संग्रहालय 1917 में बना बिहार का पहला संग्रहालय स्थानीय लोगों में जादूघर के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। इस म्यूज़ियम में मौर्य, शक, कुषाण तथा गुप्त काल के हिन्दू, जैन तथा बौद्ध धर्म की कई निशानियाँ हैं। लगभग २० करोड़ वर्ष पुराने पेड़ के 16 मीटर लंबा तने का फॉसिल, भगवान बुद्ध की अस्थियाँ तथा दीदारगंज, पटना सिटी से प्राप्त यक्षिणी की मूर्ति यहाँ की विशेष धरोहर है। बिहार के पुरातत्*वविदों द्वारा किए गए अनुसंधानों को समग्र रूप से इस संग्रहालय में रखा गया है। इसमें मौर्य और गुप्*त काल की मूर्तियाँ (पत्*थर, टेराकोटा,और लोहे की बनी हुई), मुगलकाल के सिक्के, तिब्बती थंग्का चित्र आदि संरक्षित है।
विधान सभा तथा हाईकोर्ट भवन बंगाल विभाजन के बाद बिहार-उड़ीसा की संयुक्त राजधानी बनने पर पटना में नये प्रशासनिक तथा न्यायिक भवनों का निर्माण वास्तुविद आई•एफ•मुन्निंग के निर्देशन में शुरू हुआ जो 1916-1917 तक बनकर पुरा हुआ। भारतीय-गॉथिक शैली में बने अधिकांश भवन ब्रिटिस शासकों की शानदार पसंद का नमूना है। पटना संग्रहालय भवन की तरह ही विधान सभा तथा उच्च न्यायालय भवन पश्चिमी पटना में बेली रोड (बिहार के प्रथम लेफ्टिनेंट गवर्नर चार्ल्स स्टुआर्ट बेली के नाम पर) के किनारे बने हैं। विधान सभा भवन का क्लॉक टावर दूर से ही समय की चाल पर ईशारा करता है जबकि न्यायालय भवन के भारी-भड़कम पर्दे हों या विशाल खिड़कियाँ अथवा टाइल वाली छत- सब न्याय की गरिमा को दर्शाता है।
शहीद स्मारक बिहार विधान सभा के मुख्य प्रवेश द्वार के सामने बना स्मारक पटना के स्कूलों से आजा़दी की लड़ाई में जान देनेवाले सात शहीदों के प्रति श्रद्धांजली है। 1942 के भारत छोड़ो आन्दोलन के समय विधान सभा भवन के ऊपर भारतीय तिरंगा फहराने के प्रयास में मारे गए पटना के इन शहीदों को याद रखने के लिए बिहार के पहले राज्यपाल जयरामदास दौलतराम ने 15 अगस्त 1947 को स्मारक की नींव रखी थी। प्रख्यात मूर्तिकार श्री देवीप्रसाद रायचौधुरी द्वारा इन भव्य आदमकद मूर्तियों को ईटली में बनाकर यहाँ लगाया गया।
सदाक़त आश्रम - ३ दिसंबर १९२० को महात्मा गाँधी द्वारा बिहार रत्न मज़हरूल हक़ द्वारा दी गयी भूमि पर सदाक़त आश्रम की स्थापना किया गया। देशरत्न राजेन्द्र प्रसाद की यह कर्मभूमि पश्चिमी पटना में गंगा तट पर बना है। यहाँ बापू द्वारा ६ जनवरी १९२१ को स्थापित बिहार विद्यापीठ का मुख्यालय तथा भारत के प्रथम राष्ट्र्पति डा• राजेन्द्र प्रसाद की स्मृतियों से जुड़ा संग्रहालय भी है।
खानकाह मुजीबिया
पटना जंक्शन से ७ किलोमीटर पश्चिम में हजरत पीर मुजीबुल्लाह कादरी द्वारा स्थापित खानकाह मुजीबिया या बड़ी खानकाह बिहार ही नहीं बल्कि समूचे भारत के मुसलमानों के लिए महत्वपूर्ण और पवित्र है। यहाँ लाल पत्थर की बनी संगी मस्जिद में पैगम्बर मुहम्मद साहब की दाढी का बाल सुरक्षित है जिसके दर्शन के लिए लोग सालाना लगनेवाले मेले के समय भाड़ी संख्या में जमा होते हैं*

----------


## kajal pandey

*मंतु जी आशा है मेरी पोस्टिंग पसंद आई होगी आभी कॉलेज जा रही हु शाम को फिर मिलते है कुछ और जानकारी के साथ*

----------


## hathora singh

*पटना के बारे में जानकारी देने के लिए सुक्रिया...
और भी कोई जानकारी हो तो अवस्य दे.मेरी तरफ से रेपो ++...

*

----------


## mantu007

> *मंतु जी पटना स्टेशन के पास हनुमान जी का एक बड़ा मंदिर है .........उसके बारे मे विस्तार से बताये ,,,,,,,,,एक अछे सूत्र के लिए बधाई*


*लीजिए दिव्या जी आपकी मांग के अनुसार पटना महावीर मंदिर के बारें में पूरा कथा .*

----------


## mantu007

महावीर मंदिर, पटना देश में प्रमुख हनुमान मंदिरों में से एक है. रोज मंदिर में भक्तों की हजारों भीड़ और हनुमानजी की पूजा से सांत्वना मिलता है. यह एक ' मनोकामना ' मंदिर है 'जहां श्रद्धालु की हर इच्छा पूरी होती है और इस मंदिर में श्रद्धालुओं की बढ़ती संख्या इसका प्रत्यक्ष प्रमाण है.



पटना उच्च न्यायालय के फैसले के अनुसार 1948 में मंदिर अति प्राचीन काल से मौजूद है. लेकिन यह ऐतिहासिक तथ्य और परंपराओं की जांच से लगता है कि इस मंदिर मूल स्वामी रामानंदी संप्रदाय के एक तपस्वी “ बालानंद ” द्वारा, 1730 के आसपास में ई. स्थापित किया गया था

मुख्य मंदिर हनुमान जी की दो मूर्तियों के लिए मिला है

“परित्राणाय साधुनाम” अर्थात “अच्छे लोगों की सुरक्षा” और दूसरे के लिए के लिए “विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम” अर्थात् “दुष्ट लोगों के उन्मूलन के लिए”.

मंदिर रामानंद संप्रदाय के अंतर्गत आता है हालांकि 1900 ई. से यह 1948 तक गोसियन संन्यासियों के कब्जे ई. में किया गया था



1948 ई. में पटना उच्च न्यायालय ने इसे एक सार्वजनिक मंदिर घोषित किया गया. किशोर कुणाल की पहल पर 1983 और 1985 के बीच 'भक्तों के योगदान के साथ मंदिर का जीर्णोद्धार किया गया था और अब यह एक देश में सबसे शानदार मंदिरों में से एक है.



हनुमानजी के अलावा यहाँ अन्य देवताओं की पवित्र मुर्तिया हैं

1.                  शिव परिवार

2.      राम लक्ष्मण और सबरी  

3.      कृष्ण अर्जुन

4.      चंडालिका

5.      शिव - पार्वती

6.      गणेश जी

7.      प्रभु बुद्ध

8.      सत्यनारायण भगवान

9.      राम और सीता



1987 के बाद से मंदिर को 11 सदस्यों के शामिल ट्रस्ट द्वारा संचालित किया जाता है. पहले वार्षिक रिपोर्ट पिछले स्थापना द्वारा दिखाए गए आय से कम प्रति माह 1000 / था जबकि मंदिर की वर्तमान आय Rs.1, 00,000 (एक लाख) प्रति दिन है.

यह नवम्बर, 1987 में शून्य से शुरू कर दिया है और अब मंदिर ट्रस्ट के लिए लगभग 100 करोड़ रुपये की संपत्ति की स्थापना की है .

यह इस तरह के रूप में चार बड़े अस्पतालों की स्थापना की है:



अस्पतालों

    महावीर कैंसर संस्थान (एक सुपर विशेषता कैंसर अस्पताल)
    महावीर वात्सल्य अस्पताल  (राज्य के कला सुपर विशेषता बच्चे और प्रसूति अस्पताल) Adope
    महावीर आरोग्य संस्थान (एक सामान्य अस्पताल) Adope
    महावीर नेत्रालय (एक सुपर विशेषता आंख अस्पताल) Adope

महावीर मंदिर ट्रस्ट द्वारा चिकित्सा शिविरों का आयोजन करके गरीब और जरूरतमंद रोगियों की एक बड़ी संख्या को हर साल मुफ्त दवाओं और उपचार सब्सिडी प्रदान करता है. सभी कैंसर 12 साल की उम्र तक रोगियों को मंदिर ट्रस्ट द्वारा की विशेष ध्यान रखा जाता है और यह मध्यम और निम्न आय वर्ग के व्यक्तियों के लिए परोपकारी परियोजनाओं पर सालाना तीन से अधिक करोड़ रुपये खर्च करता है.

महावीर मंदिर ट्रस्ट को कई बार पहल के लिए क्रेडिट मिला है.  यह देश का पहला प्रमुख सार्वजनिक मंदिर है जहाँ एक दलित के रूप में लंबे समय के लिए में जून 13, 1993 पर एक पुजारी नियुक्त किया गया है .

यह शायद देश का पहला मंदिर है जहां दक्षिणा अनुष्ठानों के पुजारियों के लिए प्रदर्शन में पूजा के लिए ले जाया आरोपों से मंदिर ट्रस्ट द्वारा भुगतान किया है .

यह देश का पहला ट्रस्ट है जहा का फंड धर्मार्थ कार्यों , अस्पतालों की स्थापना और गरीब और जरूरतमंद व्यक्तियों को आर्थिक सहायता के रूप में परोपकारी परियोजनाओं के लिए उपयोग किया है.

इसके नैवेद्यम  यानी ,तिरुपति के  लड्डू जैसे होते हैं और इससे मंदिर ट्रस्ट काफी लाभ कमाता है.

मंदिर सभी जातियों के व्यक्तियों के भले के लिए सभी वैदिक और पौराणिक अनुष्ठानों आयोजित करता है. वहाँ अनुष्ठानों के प्रदर्शन के लिए बुकिंग में एक लंबी कतार है:

निम्नलिखित फीस सेवाओं आध्यात्मिक लिए कर रहे हैं प्राप्त किया.

    भगवान भोग का
        मंगलवार रु. 501.00
        शनिवार रु. 251.00
        विशेष दिन रु. 501.00
        अन्य दिनों Rs.151.00 
    अखंड ज्योति- 

        मंगलवार रु. 351.00
        शनिवार रु. 201.00
        विशेष दिन रु. 351.00
        अन्य दिनों रु. 151.00 
    सिंदूर-श्रृंगार रु. 151.00
    साधु-सेवा रुपये. 251.00
    दरिद्रनारायण -भोज 

        सामान्य रु. 501.00 (खिचरी और सब्ज़ी)
        विशेष Rs.1001.00 (हलवा और पूरी -सब्ज़ी) 

विवरण मेल द्वारा प्राप्त किया जा सकता office@mahavirmandirpatna.org . इन अनुष्ठानों एक तरह से जो पहले से ही स्थापित अभ्यास पर एक सुधार है, में प्रदर्शन कर रहे हैं. नीच से व्यक्तियों महामहिम के लिए पैदा हुआ गवर्नर्स ऐसे अनुष्ठानों में भाग लिया है.

निम्नलिखित त्यौहार मंदिर में मनाये जाते हैं

    राम नवमी
    जानकी नवमी-
    हनुमान जयंती-
    श्री कृष्ण-जन्मष्ठ्मी
    दुर्गा पूजा,
    विवाह-पंचमी
    संस्कृत दिवस
    तुलसी-जयंती
    गीता-जयंती
    रामानंदाचार्य -जयंती
    रविदास जयंती- 

निम्नलिखित परोपकारी गतिविधियों मंदिर महावीर के तत्वावधान में आयोजित कर रहे हैं:

    लावारिस लाश का निपटान
    गरीब छात्रों के लिए छात्रवृत्ति
    बाल उपचार के लिए महावीर कैंसर संस्थान में योगदान
    संगत-पंगत

----------


## mantu007

तो लीजिए दोस्तों ! अब महावीर मंदिर की कुछ झलकियाँ

----------


## kajal pandey

*ताराघर संग्रहालय के पास बना इन्दिरा गाँधी विज्ञान परिसर में बना ताराघर देश में वृहत्तम है। यहाँ हिंदी तथा अंग्रेजी में अंतरिक्ष पर आधारित कार्यक्रम नियमित रुप से दिखाए जाते हैं।
संजय गांधी जैविक उद्यान - राज्यपाल के सरकारी निवास राजभवन के पीछे स्थित जैविक उद्यान शहर का फेफड़ा है। विज्ञानप्रेमियों के लिए *यह जन्तु तथा वानस्पतिक गवेषणा का केंद्र है। व्यायाम करनेवालों तथा पिकनिक के लिए यह् पसंदीदा स्थल है।
*

----------


## mantu007

महावीर मंदिर की आय 4 करोड़ रुपये से ज्यादा

पटना।  राजधानी पटना के प्रसिद्ध महावीर मंदिर में पिछले वित्तीय वर्ष में एक  करोड़ 71 लाख रुपये से ज्यादा के ‘नैवेद्यम’ (एक खास प्रकार का लड्डू) की  बिक्री हुई है जबकि मंदिर को कुल चार करोड़ रुपये से ज्यादा की आय हुई है। महावीर  मंदिर न्यास समिति के सचिव किशोर कुणाल ने सोमवार को बताया कि वित्तीय  वर्ष 2009-10 में महावीर मंदिर का कुल आय 4,04,85,077 रुपये रही। इस प्रकार  यह मंदिर आय के मामले में उत्तर भारत में वैष्णो देवी मंदिर के बाद दूसरे  स्थान पर है। 
उन्होंने  बताया कि मंदिर को सिर्फ नैवेद्यम से 1,71,17,000 रुपये की आय प्राप्त हुई  है। इसके अलावा दानपात्र से 1.14 करोड़ रुपये की आय प्राप्त हुई है जबकि  धार्मिक कर्मकांडों से 84,48,016 रुपये और धार्मिक पुस्तकों और रत्नों की  बिक्री से 17.22 लाख रुपये की आय प्राप्त हुई है। उन्होंने बताया कि इसके  अतिरिक्त मंदिर को 11.65 लाख रुपये की आय भी प्राप्त हुई है। 
 कुणाल के अनुसार मंदिर की आय के तीन करोड़ रुपये कई  प्रकार के लोक कल्याणकारी कार्यो में खर्च किए जाएंगे वहीं इस मंदिर की आय  की एक बड़ी राशि महावीर कैंसर संस्थान को भी दी जाती है।

----------


## mantu007

दोस्तों अब चलते हैं . कुम्हरार पार्क की तरफ 

चंद्रगुप्त मौर्य, बिन्दुसार तथा अशोक कालीन पाटलिपुत्र के भग्नावशेष को  देखने के लिए यह सबसे अच्छी जगह है। कुम्रहार परिसर भारतीय पुरातत्व  सर्वेक्षण विभाग द्वारा संरक्षित तथा संचालित है और सोमवार को छोड़ सप्ताह  के हर दिन १० बजे से ५ बजे तक खुला रहता है।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पटना के बारे मैं बिलकुल सही उत्तम जानकारियाँ...सभी बताने वालो को धन्यवाद....

----------


## honymoon

उत्तम जानकारियाँ.... . .  ... . . . . . . . . . .  .. . . . . . . . . .

----------


## gopu

मंटू भाई पटना की पवित्र धरती के बारे में फोरम के सदस्यों को जानकारी देने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद 
बात पटना की हो तो पटना की शान और भारत के एक मात्र " गोल घर " पे भी प्रकाश डाले 
धन्यवाद

----------


## mantu007

*कुम्*हरार पटना*




*कुम्*हरार बिहार  के पटना शहर में स्थित है।**ऐतिहासिक पर्यटन के दृष्टिकोण से यह स्*थान काफ़ी महत्*वपूर्ण है।* पटना जंक्शन से 6 किलोमीटर पूर्व कंकरबाग़ रोड पर स्थित है।  पटना स्थित कुम्*हरार मौर्य कालीन राजवंश के महत्*वपूर्ण स्*थानों  में से एक है।  600 ईसापूर्व से 600 ईस्वी के बीच बने भवनों की चार स्तरों में खुदाई हुई है।  मगध के महान शासकों द्वारा शुरू में बनवाए गए लकड़ी के महल अब मौजूद नहीं है  लेकिन बाद में पत्थर से बने 80 स्तंभों का महल के कुछ अंश देखनेलायक़ हैं।कुम्*हरार की खुदाई के उपरांत मौर्य काल के 80 स्*तंभयुक्*त एक विशाल हॉल के होने का साक्ष्*य प्राप्*त हुआ है।

----------


## mantu007

कुछ झलकियाँ कुम्हरार की

----------


## Rated R

पटनावासी होने के नाते मेरा भी कुछ अधिकार  होता है इस सूत्र में प्रस्तुत करने का . मैं भी अपना सहयोग इस सूत्र में जल्द ही दूंगा .

----------


## sangita_sharma

बढ़िया सूत्र हे रेपो स्वकार कीजिये

----------


## mantu007

*खुदाबक़्श लाइब्रेरी*

खुदाबक़्श ओरियेन्टल लाइब्रेरी भारत के सबसे प्राचीन पुस्तकालयों में से एक है जो बिहार प्रान्त के पटना शहर में स्थित है। मौलवी खुदाबक़्श खान के द्वारा संपत्ति एवं पुस्तकों के निज़ी दान से शुरु हुआ यह पुस्तकालय देश की बौद्धिक संपदाओं में काफी प्रमुख है। भारत सरकार ने संसद में 1969 में पारित एक विधेयक द्वारा इसे राष्ट्रीय महत्व के संस्थान के रूप में प्रतिष्ठित किया। यह स्वायत्तशासी पुस्तकालय जिसके अवैतनिक अध्यक्ष बिहार के राज्यपाल होते हैं, पूरी तरह भारत सरकार के संस्कृति मंत्रालय के अनुदानों से संचालित है।

----------


## kajal pandey



----------


## kajal pandey

गोलघर बिहार के पटना शहर में स्थित है।
बहुत से पर्यटक पटना को गोलघर के कारण जानते हैं।
पटना पर्यटन के प्रमुख आकर्षणों में से यह सर्वोपरि है।
गोलघर पटना के पश्चिमी किनारे पर गांधी मैदान के समीप स्थित है इस की ऊँचाई लगभग 96 फीट है।
1770 में पटना में आए भयंकर अकाल के बाद 137000 टन अनाज भंडारण के लिए बनाया गया था।
गोलघर की गोलाकार ईमारत अपनी ख़ास आकृति के लिए प्रसिद्ध है।
गोलघर के आधार पर 3.6 मीटर चौड़े दिवाल के शीर्ष पर दो तरफ बनी घुमावदार सीढियों है।
उन सीढ़ियों से ऊपर चढकर पास ही बहनेवाली गंगा नदी और इसके परिवेश का शानदार अवलोकन संभव है।
गोलघर के ऊपर से पटना शहर और गंगा के विहंगम दृश्*य को देखने का अनूठा अनुभव लिया जा सकता है।
किसी समय में गोलघर पटना की सबसे ऊँची इमारत थी।

----------


## kajal pandey

[IMG]http://hi.bharatdiscovery.org/w/images/thumb/9/9e/****hi-Setu-Patna.jpg/800px-****hi-Setu-Patna.jpg[/IMG]


*
महात्मा गाँधी सेतु पुल बिहार के पटना शहर में स्थित है।
महात्*मा गाँधी सेतु पुल गंगा नदी पर उत्तर-दक्षिण की दिशा में बनाया गया है।
महात्मा गाँधी सेतु पुल एशिया का सबसे बड़ा एक ही नदी पर बना सड़क पुल है।
महात्मा गाँधी सेतु पुल पटना को हाजीपुर से जोड़ता है।
महात्मा गाँधी सेतु पुल की लम्बाई 5,575 मीटर है।
महात्मा गाँधी सेतु पुल का निर्माण गैमोन इंडिया लिमिटेड कम्पनि ने किया था।
अस्सी के शुरू के दशक में तत्कालीन प्रधान मंत्री श्रीमती इंदिरा गाँधी ने महात्मा गाँधी सेतु पुल का उद्घाटन मई 1982 में किया था।
महात्*मा गाँधी सेतु पुल राष्ट्रीय राजमार्ग 19 का हिस्सा रेह चुका है।
महात्*मा गाँधी सेतु पटना को उत्तर बिहार तथा नेपाल के अन्*य पर्यटन स्*थल को सड़क माध्*यम से जोड़ता है*

----------


## kajal pandey

हरमन्दिरजी को पटना सहिब गुरुद्वारा भी कहते हैं।
पटना सिखों के 10वें गुरु गोविंद सिंह जी के जन्*म स्*थान के लिए भी विश्*व प्रसिद्ध है।
हरमन्दिरजी सिखों के दसवें और अन्तिम गुरु गोविन्द सिंह का जन्म वर्ष 1664 ई. में हुआ था।
यह स्*थान सिख धर्मावलंबियों के लिए बहुत पवित्र है। सिक्खों के लिए हरमंदिर साहब पाँच प्रमुख तख्तों में से एक है।
पटना सिटी स्थित इस गुरुद्वारे का निर्माण महाराजा रणजीत सिंह ने करवाया था। सिखों का यह पवित्रतम स्थल है।
बालक गोविन्दराय के बचपन का पंगुरा (पालना), लोहे के चार तीर, तलवार, पादुका तथा 'हुकुमनामा' गुरुद्वारे में सुरक्षित है।
गुरु नानक देव की वाणी से अतिप्रभावित पटना के श्री सलिसराय जौहरी ने अपने महल को धर्मशाला बनवा दिया। भवन के इस हिस्से को मिलाकर गुरुद्वारे का निर्माण किया गया है।
यहाँ गुरु गोविंद सिंह से संबंधित अनेक प्रमाणिक वस्*तुएँ रखी हुई है। इसकी बनावट गुंबदनुमा है।
यह स्*थान दुनिया भर में फैले सिक्ख धर्मावलंबियों के लिए बहुत पवित्र है।
प्रकाशोत्*सव के अवसर पर पर्यटकों की यहाँ भारी भीड़ उमड़ती है।

----------


## kajal pandey



----------


## kajal pandey

भारत में प्राचीनकाल में बिहार ज़िले में नालन्दा विश्*वविद्यालय था, जहां देश-विदेश के छात्र शिक्षा के लिए आते थे। आजकल इसके अवशेष दिखलाई देते हैं।
पटना से 90 किलोमीटर दूर और बिहार शरीफ़ से क़रीब 12 किलोमीटर दक्षिण, विश्व प्रसिद्ध प्राचीन बौद्ध विश्वविद्यालय, नालंदा के खण्डहर स्थित हैं। यहाँ 10,000 छात्रों को पढ़ाने के लिए 2,000 शिक्षक थे।
प्रसिद्ध चीनी यात्री ह्वेनसांग ने 7वीं शताब्दी में यहाँ जीवन का महत्त्वपूर्ण एक वर्ष एक विद्यार्थी और एक शिक्षक के रूप में व्यतीत किया था।
भगवान बुद्ध ने सम्राट अशोक को यहाँ उपदेश दिया था।
भगवान महावीर भी यहीं रहे थे।
प्रसिद्ध बौद्ध सारिपुत्र का जन्म यहीं पर हुआ था।

----------


## kajal pandey

गुप्तकालीन सम्राट कुमारगुप्त प्रथम ने 415-454 ई.पू. नालन्दा विश्*वविद्यालय की स्थापना की थी।
नालंदा संस्कृत शब्*द 'नालम् + दा' से बना है। संस्*कृत में 'नालम' का अर्थ 'कमल' होता है। कमल ज्ञान का प्रतीक है। नालम् + दा यानी कमल देनेवाली, ज्ञान देनेवाली। कालक्रम से यहाँ महाविहार की स्*थापना के बाद इसका नाम नालंदा महाविहार रखा गया।
महाराज शकादित्य (सम्भवत: गुप्तवंशीय सम्राट कुमार गुप्त, 415-455 ई.) ने इस जगह को विश्वविद्यालय के रूप में विकसित किया। उसके बाद उनके उत्तराधिकारी अन्य राजाओं ने यहाँ अनेक विहारों और विश्वविद्यालय के भवनों का निर्माण करवाया। इनमें से गुप्त सम्राट बालादित्य ने 470 ई. में यहाँ एक सुंदर मंदिर बनवाकर भगवान बुद्ध की 80 फीट की प्रतिमा स्थापित की थी।
नालन्दा विश्*वविद्यालय में अध्ययन करने के लिए जावा, चीन, तिब्बत, श्रीलंका व कोरिया आदि के छात्र आते थे।
जब ह्वेनसांग भारत आया था उस समय नालन्दा विश्*वविद्यालय में 8500 छात्र एवं 1510 अध्यापक थे। इसके प्रख्यात अध्यापकों शीलभद्र ,धर्मपाल, चन्द्रपाल, गुणमति, स्थिरमति, प्रभामित्र, जिनमित्र, दिकनाग, ज्ञानचन्द्र, नागार्जुन, वसुबन्धु, असंग, धर्मकीर्ति आदि थे।
विदेशी यात्रियों के वर्णन के अनुसार नालन्दा विश्वविद्यालय में छात्रों के रहने की उत्तम व्यवस्था थी। उल्लेख मिलता है कि यहाँ आठ शालाएं और 300 कमरे थे। कई खंडों में विद्यालय तथा छात्रावास थे। प्रत्येक खंड में छात्रों के स्नान लिए सुंदर तरणताल थे जिनमें नीचे से ऊपर जल लाने का प्रबंध था। शयनस्थान पत्थरों के बने थे। जब नालन्दा विश्वविद्यालय की खुदाई की गई तब उसकी विशालता और भव्यता का ज्ञान हुआ। यहाँ के भवन विशाल, भव्य और सुंदर थे। कलात्मकता तो इनमें भरी पड़ी थी। यहाँ तांबे एवं पीतल की बुद्ध की मूर्तियों के प्रमाण मिलते हैं।
इस विश्*वविद्यालय में पालि भाषा में शिक्षण कार्य होता था। 12वीं शती में बख़्तियार ख़िलजी के आक्रमण से यह विश्वविद्यालय नष्ट हो गया था।
पहले यहाँ केवल एक बौद्ध विहार बना था जो धीरे-धीरे एक महान विद्यालय के रूप में परिवर्तित हो गया। इस विश्वविद्यालय को गुप्त तथा मौखरी नरेशों तथा कान्यकुब्जाधिप हर्ष से निरंतर अर्थ सहायता और संरक्षण प्राप्त होता रहा

----------


## kajal pandey

युवानच्वांग के पश्चात भी अगले 30 वर्षों में नालंदा में प्रायः ग्यारह चीनी और कोरियायी यात्री आए थे।
नालन्दा विश्वविद्यालय के शिक्षक अपने ज्ञान एवं विद्या के लिए विश्व में प्रसिद्ध थे। इनका चरित्र सर्वथा उज्जवल और दोषरहित था। छात्रों के लिए कठोर नियम था। जिनका पालन करना आवश्यक था। चीनी यात्री हेनसांग ने नालंदा विश्वविद्यालय में बौद्ध दर्शन, धर्म और साहित्य का अध्ययन किया था। उसने दस वर्षों तक यहाँ अध्ययन किया। उसके अनुसार इस विश्वविद्यालय में प्रवेश पाना सरल नहीं था। यहाँ केवल उच्च शिक्षा प्राप्त करने वाले छात्र ही प्रवेश पा सकते थे। प्रवेश के लिए पहले छात्र को परीक्षा देनी होती थी। इसमें उत्तीर्ण होने पर ही प्रवेश संभव था। विश्वविद्यालय के छ: द्वार थे। प्रत्येक द्वार पर एक द्वार पण्डित होता था। प्रवेश से पहले वो छात्रों की वहीं परीक्षा लेता था। इस परीक्षा में 20 से 30 प्रतिशत छात्र ही उत्तीर्ण हो पाते थे। विश्वविद्यालय में प्रवेश के बाद भी छात्रों को कठोर परिश्रम करना पड़ता था तथा अनेक परीक्षाओं में उत्तीर्ण होना अनिवार्य था। यहाँ से स्नातक करने वाले छात्र का हर जगह सम्मान होता था।
चीन में इत्सिंग और हुइली और कोरिया से हाइनीह, यहाँ आने वाले विदेशी यात्रियों में मुख्य है। 630 ई. में जब युवानच्वांग यहाँ आए थे तब यह विश्वविद्यालय अपने चरमोत्कर्ष पर था। इस समय यहाँ दस सहस्त्र विद्यार्थी और एक सहस्त्र आचार्य थे।
विद्यार्थियों का प्रवेश नालंदा विश्वविद्यालय में काफ़ी कठिनाई से होता था क्योंकि केवल उच्चकोटि के विद्यार्थियों को ही प्रविष्ट किया जाता था।
शिक्षा की व्यवस्था महास्थविर के नियंत्रण में थी। शीलभद्र उस समय यहाँ के प्रधानाचार्य थे। ये प्रसिद्ध बौद्ध विद्वान थे। यहाँ के अन्य ख्यातिप्राप्त आचार्यों में नागार्जुन, पदमसंभव (जिन्होंने तिब्बत में बौद्ध धर्म का प्रचार किया), शांतिरक्षित और दीपकर, ये सभी बौद्ध धर्म के इतिहास में प्रसिद्ध हैं।
नालंदा 7वीं शती में तथा उसके पश्चात कई सौ वर्षों तक एशिया का सर्वश्रेष्ठ विश्वविद्यालय था। यहाँ अध्ययन के लिए चीन के अतिरिक्त चंपा, कंबोज, जावा, सुमात्रा, ब्रह्मदेश, तिब्बत, लंका और ईरान आदि देशों के विद्यार्थी आते थे और विद्यालय में प्रवेश पाकर अपने को धन्य मानते थे।
नालन्दा विश्वविद्यालय में शिक्षा, आवास, भोजन आदि का कोई शुल्क छात्रों से नहीं लिया जाता था। सभी सुविधाएं नि:शुल्क थीं। राजाओं और धनी सेठों द्वारा दिये गये दान से इस विश्वविद्यालय का व्यय चलता था। इस विश्वविद्यालय को 200 ग्रामों की आय प्राप्त होती थी।

----------


## kajal pandey

नालंदा के विद्यार्थियों के द्वारा ही सारी एशिया में भारतीय सभ्यता एवं संस्कृति का विस्तृत प्रचार व प्रसार हुआ था। यहाँ के विद्यार्थियों और विद्वानों की मांग एशिया के सभी देशों में थी और उनका सर्वत्रादर होता था। तिब्बत के राजा के निमंत्रण पर भदंत शांतिरक्षित और पद्मसंभव तिब्बत गए थे और वहाँ उन्होंने संस्कृत, बौद्ध साहित्य और भारतीय संस्कृति का प्रचार करने में अप्रतिम योग्यता दिखाई थी।
नालंदा में बौद्ध धर्म के अतिरिक्त हेतुविद्या, शब्दविद्या, चिकित्सा शास्त्र, अथर्ववेद तथा सांख्य से संबधित विषय भी पढ़ाए जाते थे। युवानच्वांग ने लिखा था कि नालंदा के एक सहस्त्र विद्वान आचार्यों में से सौ ऐसे थे जो सूत्र और शास्त्र जानते थे, पांच सौ, 3 विषयों में पारंगत थे और बीस, 50 विषयों में। केवल शीलभद्र ही ऐसे थे जिनकी सभी विषयों में समान गति थी।
नालंदा विश्वविद्यालाय के तीन महान पुस्तकालय थे-
रत्नोदधि,
रत्नसागर और
रत्नरंजक।
इनके भवनों की ऊँचाई का वर्णन करते हुए युवानच्वांग ने लिखा है कि 'इनकी सतमंजिली अटारियों के शिखर बादलों से भी अधिक ऊँचे थे और इन पर प्रातःकाल की हिम जम जाया करती थी। इनके झरोखों में से सूर्य का सतरंगा प्रकाश अन्दर आकर वातावरण को सुंदर एवं बनाता था। इन पुस्तकालयों में सहस्त्रों हस्तलिखित ग्रंथ थे।' इनमें से अनेकों की प्रतिलिपियां युवानच्वांग ने की थी।
जैन ग्रंथ सूत्रकृतांग में नालंदा के हस्तियान नामक सुंदर उद्यान का वर्णन है।
1303 ई. में मुसलमानों के बिहार और बंगाल पर आक्रमण के समय, नालदा को भी उसके प्रकोप का शिकार बनना पड़ा। यहाँ के सभी भिक्षुओं को आक्रांताओं में मौत के घाट उतार दिया। मुसलमानों ने नालंदा के जगत प्रसिद्ध पुस्तकालय को जला कर भस्मसात कर दिया और यहाँ की सतमंजिली, भव्य इमारतों और सुंदर भवनों को नष्ट-भ्रष्ट करके खंडहर बना दिया। इस प्रकार भारतीय विद्या, संस्कृति, और सभ्यता के घर नालंदा को जिसकी सुरक्षा के बारे में संसार की कठोर वास्तविकताओं से दूर रहने वाले यहाँ के भिक्षु विद्वानों ने शायद कभी नहीं सोचा था, एक ही आक्रमण के झटके ने धूल में मिला दिया।

----------


## kajal pandey

प्राचीन समय में सारण ज़िले में रहे पश्चिम चम्*पारण को 1972 में पूर्ण रूप से ज़िला बना दिया गया। पश्चिम चम्*पारण का मुख्यालय बेतिया को बना दिया गया। स्*वतंत्रता से पहले सन 1917 में नील की खेती के विरोध में स्*थानीय निवासी राजकुमार शुक्*ल के आमंत्रण पर महात्*मा गांधी ने 'चम्*पारण आंदोलन' का प्रारम्भ यहीं से किया था। राजधानी पटना से 204 किलोमीटर दूर इस ज़िले में पर्यटन के लिए बहुत से स्थान हैं-

----------


## kajal pandey

*वाल्*मीकि *नगर बिहार
इसे भैंसालोटन के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। गंडक नदी के किनारे बसे इस जगह की गिनती बिहार के प्रसिद्व पिकनिक स्*थल के रूप में की जाती है।
यहाँ पर विद्युत उत्*पादन के लिए गंडक नदी के ऊपर एक बांध का भी निर्माण किया है जिसका उदघाटन तत्*कालीन प्रधानमंत्री पंडित जवाहर लाल नेहरू ने किया था।
इस जगह को वाल्मीकि आश्रम के लिए भी जाना जाता है। माना जाता है कि रामायण के रचयिता महर्षि वाल्*मीकि ने इसी आश्रम में अपना कुछ समय व्*यतीत किया था। उनके नाम पर ही इस जगह का नाम भी वाल्*मीकि नगर पड़ा था।
यहाँ पर एक भगवान शिव का प्राचीन मंदिर भी है जिसका निर्माण बेतिया के राजा द्वारा किया गया था।*

----------


## kajal pandey

त्रिवेणी नगर बिहार
नेपाल सीमा से सटा यह जगह शहर से उत्तर-*पश्*चिम में बगहा प्रखण्*ड के अर्न्*तगत आता है। इस जगह पर गंडक, पंचानंद और सोनहा नदी आपस में मिलती है। (श्रीमद भगवत के अनुसार) माना जाता है कि हज़ारों साल पहले इसी जगह पर गज (हाथी) और ग्रह (मगरमच्*छ) की लड़ाई हुई थी और भगवान विष्णु ने प्रकट होकर हाथी की रक्षा की थी। उसके बाद से माघ संक्राति के दिन यहाँ हरेक साल एक विशाल मेला लगता है और इस दिन हज़ारों की संख्*या में श्रद्धालु यहाँ त्रिवेणी में डुबकी लगाते हैं।

----------


## kajal pandey

अगम कुआँ पटना
अगम कुआँ बिहार के पटना शहर में स्थित है।
मौर्य वंश के शासक सम्राट अशोक के काल का है।
अगम कुआँ गुलजा़रबाग़ स्टेशन के पास स्थित है।
पटना पर्यटन में अगम कुआँ का महत्*वपूर्ण स्*थान दिया गया है।
अगम कुआँ पटना आनेवाले पर्यटकों के बीच में काफ़ी लोकप्रिय है।
लोककथा
लोककथा है कि शासक बनने के लिए अशोक ने अपने 99 भाईयों को मरवाकर इस कुँए में डाल दिया था। राजद्रोहियों को यातना देकर इस कुँए में फेंक दिया जाता था। इसकी सबसे बड़ी विशेषता यह है कि इसकी गहराई को आज तक मापा नहीं जा सका है।

----------


## kajal pandey

कुम्*हरार बिहार के पटना शहर में स्थित है।
ऐतिहासिक पर्यटन के दृष्टिकोण से यह स्*थान काफ़ी महत्*वपूर्ण है।
पटना जंक्शन से 6 किलोमीटर पूर्व कंकरबाग़ रोड पर स्थित है।
पटना स्थित कुम्*हरार मौर्य कालीन राजवंश के महत्*वपूर्ण स्*थानों में से एक है।
600 ईसापूर्व से 600 ईस्वी के बीच बने भवनों की चार स्तरों में खुदाई हुई है।
मगध के महान शासकों द्वारा शुरू में बनवाए गए लकड़ी के महल अब मौजूद नहीं है लेकिन बाद में पत्थर से बने 80 स्तंभों का महल के कुछ अंश देखनेलायक़ हैं।
कुम्*हरार की खुदाई के उपरांत मौर्य काल के 80 स्*तंभ युक्*त एक विशाल हॉल के होने का साक्ष्*य प्राप्*त हुआ है।

----------


## kajal pandey



----------


## kajal pandey



----------


## kajal pandey



----------


## kajal pandey

*मंतु जी आपके सूत्र मे कुछ पोस्टिंग की है बताइयेगा कैसा है*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> पटना सिक्खों के लिये एक अत्यंत ही पवित्र स्थल है | *सिक्खों के 10वें तथा अंतिम गुरु गुरू गोबिंद सिंह का जन्म पटना में हीं हुआ था|* प्रति वर्ष देश-विदेश से लाखों सिक्ख श्रद्धालु पटना में हरमंदिर साहब के दर्शन करने आते हैं तथा मत्था टेकते हैं|


*

क्या इसी वजह से पटना को  'पटना साहिब' भी बोलते हैं या कोई और वजह है?*

----------


## mantu007

> *मंतु जी आपके सूत्र मे कुछ पोस्टिंग की है बताइयेगा कैसा है*


 बहुत अच्छा है जी मैं तो अपने इस सूत्र को अब पढ़ने लगा था

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*फोटो में देखकर तो एक अच्छा दर्शनीय स्थल मालूम पड़ता है!  वप पटना साहिब वाली बात का जवाब भी देना यदि किसी की नज़र पड़े इस सूत्र पर!*

----------


## mantu007

> *फोटो में देखकर तो एक अच्छा दर्शनीय स्थल मालूम पड़ता है!  वप पटना साहिब वाली बात का जवाब भी देना यदि किसी की नज़र पड़े इस सूत्र पर!*


आगे सूत्र को जल्दी ही अपडेट करूँगा मित्रो

----------


## dkgdkg

yeh bhi hai patna

----------


## Aeolian

badiya jankari hai.

----------


## theitsolution

बहुत अच्छा बताया है आपने मैं तक़रीबन ६ साल पटना मैं रहा ! पढाई भी वहीँ से किया है !
*कोई कुछ भी कहे मुझे अपने पटनावासी होने और बिहार का निवासी होने पर गर्व है !*

----------


## satya_anveshi

Filhaal kaha pe he aap itsolushan ji??

----------


## theitsolution

> Filhaal kaha pe he aap itsolushan ji??


Dhanbad main

----------


## Krishna

> Dhanbad main



मुझको एसा क्यों लग रहा है की बस हम ३ ही online आते हैं | आप बातें बताते हैं जिसके सम्बंधित प्रश्न बेन पूंछता है और आपकी अनुपस्थिति में उत्तर मैं देता हूँ .........

----------


## theitsolution

> मुझको एसा क्यों लग रहा है की बस हम ३ ही online आते हैं | आप बातें बताते हैं जिसके सम्बंधित प्रश्न बेन पूंछता है और आपकी अनुपस्थिति में उत्तर मैं देता हूँ .........



हम तीन तो हैं न !

----------


## Krishna

> हम तीन तो हैं न !



haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan .................

----------


## satya_anveshi

Hahaha.... Sahi kaha thakur...
Ham teen hi dikhlaai pad rahe he...
Vese bhi... Suna hoga... Ek se bhale do.... Or do se bhale teen... :pointlol:
Par yaar... Jo bhi ho... Me kaafi takniki typ bn gaya hu in do teen dino me...  :Monkey:

----------


## theitsolution

> Hahaha.... Sahi kaha thakur...
> Ham teen hi dikhlaai pad rahe he...
> Vese bhi... Suna hoga... Ek se bhale do.... Or do se bhale teen... :pointlol:
> Par yaar... Jo bhi ho... Me kaafi takniki typ bn gaya hu in do teen dino me...


बुझते  हुए दिये को देख लोग बोले, कैसा तेरा हाल है !
कल तो बड़े जोश मई थे आज क्यूँ बेहाल है !
ये सुन के दिये ने दो टुक ही जवाब दिया !
बोला जरा पेट्रोल तो लाकर दिखा मुझको ,अगर एक बाप का लाल है

----------


## theitsolution

3 लोग एक पूरी फैमिली बना सकते हैं! - माँ बाप और बेटा !

3 सेक्टर  एक कंपनी बना सकते हैं ! - ऑपरेटर, मेनेजर, और मार्केटिंग !

3 चीज किसी को भी हरा सकते हैं  ! - रोटी , कपडा और मकान !

3 दोस्त मिल जाये तो एक पूरा फोरम मई जान ला सकते हैं ! मै , आप और हम !

----------


## satya_anveshi

Waa waa... Waa waa...

----------


## chandni

अच्छा सूत्र हे

कभी फुरसत में पढूँगी

----------

